# Baby Kinkajou !!



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

This is our new baby Kinkajou born to our group of Kinks.

He is roughly 16 days old. Sorry about the quality of the video but its from a cctv camera in a dark nest box.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cUIL-ek7UYQ

Thought I would post while I still can :lol2:. Have been unable to post on here for quite some time, no apparent reason why though. Maybe I am back on because its christmas :lol2:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

the link doesn't work for me


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Should work now :2thumb:

Re posted it .

Best Wishes

Neil


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Ahhhhh.....adorable!:flrt:

I'd love to have some kinks one day....definitely on my future wishlist! But I have my hands full with Kenny and Rosy atm. You should be very proud :2thumb:


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

mrcriss said:


> Ahhhhh.....adorable!:flrt:
> 
> I'd love to have some kinks one day....definitely on my future wishlist! But I have my hands full with Kenny and Rosy atm. You should be very proud :2thumb:


Kenny looks gorgeous. We had enquired about him but you were already going to see him.
Have been following your thread but have not been able to post on here for quite some time :gasp:

Best Wishes

Neil


----------



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

Lovely little kink  actually looking into getting some next year


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Looking good Neil...

As you already know there an animal we like..

Looking forward to seeing more as it grows.


----------



## tdbexotics (Oct 31, 2009)

This has deffo made my day... Congrats it's stunning :2thumb:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

kodakira said:


> This is our new baby Kinkajou born to our group of Kinks.
> 
> He is roughly 16 days old. Sorry about the quality of the video but its from a cctv camera in a dark nest box.
> 
> ...


that is soooooooooooooooooo cute!!!! i love kinkajous, i've always wanted one as a pet but i just don't have the time or money! that is just too cute


----------



## Malagasy (Nov 27, 2011)

GORGEOUS!!!!:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## MattsZoo (Oct 27, 2011)

So adorable! Congratulations


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks for the nice comments :2thumb:

We think its gorgeous too :flrt:

Best Wishes

Neil


----------



## Jamiioo (May 8, 2010)

D'awwwwwwwww! :flrt:

Cute Baby Kinkajou :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Otto says hi to his new sibling:2thumb:


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

A few new photo's of the baby Kink.

We have to started to handle it for a couple of mins at a time, to get used to being handled. We have also sexed it and its a boy, so we have called it Casper.

Hope you like the pics.




























Best Wishes

Neil


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

kodakira said:


> A few new photo's of the baby Kink.
> 
> We have to started to handle it for a couple of mins at a time, to get used to being handled. We have also sexed it and its a boy, so we have called it Casper.
> 
> ...


stunning :no1: love kinks will get one/two oneday i hope


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Fantastic! :flrt: So many animals I would like, so little space


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Adorable Neil, just adorable! :flrt:


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Awwwwww!!! He's so cute!!!



Loderuna said:


> Fantastic! :flrt: So many animals I would like, so little space


Ditto


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

kodakira said:


> A few new photo's of the baby Kink.
> 
> We have to started to handle it for a couple of mins at a time, to get used to being handled. We have also sexed it and its a boy, so we have called it Casper.
> 
> ...


too cute!!!! :flrt: it's sho shmall! i want one... but i'd spend every single second squeaking!


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

Congrats Neil! He's looking great!
Helen


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

sizedoesn'tmatter said:


> Congrats Neil! He's looking great!
> Helen


Thanks !!!

Sorry everyone but a few photo's of Casper taken today. Casper is now 5 weeks old and seems to be doing well.


----------



## Francesca (Jan 16, 2012)

*Where can I buy a Kinkajou in the uk have been looking for ages*

I have been looking for a Kinkajou for ages can you tell me where in the uk I can buy one from as most adds I have seen for Kinkajous are SCAMS your little one is very cute I would love some info advice or could you even tell me do u sometimes sell them or do you know of where they might be available I live in UK Surrey and help would be great as have been looking now for two years [email protected] Thank You


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi


We have had another new addition to our Kinkajou family.

This little one was born on the 14/02/2012 and was born to Leyla. This is Leyla's first baby.

As you can see by the photo, Leyla is being quite a relaxed mum Managed to get lucky and get a shot of the baby suckling.

Kasper the last baby Kink born to Eva can be seen on the left trying to get into the banana eating :2thumb:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Lovely pic, and congrats on the birth!:2thumb:

Though I do think that kinks are one of the very few mammals where the adults are cuter than the babies


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

kodakira said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> We have had another new addition to our Kinkajou family.
> ...


very nice :notworthy:


----------



## paulajo (Oct 13, 2010)

I like her very, very much!

Youve finally pushed me over the edge......i'm selling up and moving to your area!! :lol2:

Take care, Paula


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

gorgeous, im so jealous


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks for the replies everyone.

Made a bit of a boob on the date of birth :blush: it was born on Monday just gone so is in fact 14/05/2012 :blush:

so only 4 days old.

Best Wishes

Neil


----------



## Samiwolton (Jul 10, 2011)

Congratulations  sooo cute


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Just seen this thread for the first time.

What delightful wee critters they are! :flrt:

So glad that Casper is thriving - will they live as a family group or will you have to eventually separate the youngsters?


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

:2thumb: congratulations


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

feorag said:


> Just seen this thread for the first time.
> 
> What delightful wee critters they are! :flrt:
> 
> So glad that Casper is thriving - will they live as a family group or will you have to eventually separate the youngsters?


Hi

We think we can keep the 3 adults and Kasper but think we will be pushing it a little if we kept the new baby.

We think as he grows and becomes sexually mature then with 3 males in the group we may have problems. Only guessing though.
If it became a problem with the two males / two females then we can split into pairs.

They are absolutely gorgeous animals and a privelidge to keep.

Best Wishes

Neil


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

africa said:


> :2thumb: congratulations


Thanks Sallie :2thumb:

Hope you are all well

Best Wishes

Neil


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

kodakira said:


> Hi
> 
> We think we can keep the 3 adults and Kasper but think we will be pushing it a little if we kept the new baby.
> 
> ...


That makes sense, but hope it works out OK for you.

They really are just the cutest critters! :flrt:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Neil, congrats! Great news. Now I am going to make a nuisance of myself and *demand* (yes demand  ) a photo diary with regular updates! 

Hope you and Debs are both well.


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Nix said:


> Neil, congrats! Great news. Now I am going to make a nuisance of myself and *demand* (yes demand  ) a photo diary with regular updates!
> 
> Hope you and Debs are both well.


Hi Nix

How are you ?. Yes we are well thanks :2thumb:

Good idea about the diary the only problem is and most friends will vouch for me.

I am the most disorganised person you will ever meet, much to most peoples annoyance :lol2:. However I will try and be organised and update the thread:2thumb:

Best Wishes

Neil


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Hee hee, all good. Well thanks Neil, hoping to buy my first house very soon so could be some exotics coming my way before too long. Thinking genet(s) first :flrt: and will then see how I am getting on.


Hope all is well there. Anything else extra small and cute newly arrived at your place at the moment?

PS - Reminder for more piccies!


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

any new pictures? :flrt:


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> any new pictures? :flrt:


Hi,

Yep have got one or two. Will sort them tomorrow :2thumb:

Best Wishes

Neil


----------



## RedTiger (Feb 21, 2011)

If you are selling any later down the line let me know.I would be happy to take one of your hands 

Hope their all thriving


----------



## pamsy18 (Dec 1, 2010)

Hi

can you please inform me whether you are a breeder? as i am interested in buying a kinkajou. 

what are the prices or maybe you can tell me your telephone number and give you a call

thanks


----------



## niche (Sep 2, 2012)

Are they for sale


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

kodakira said:


> A few new photo's of the baby Kink.
> 
> We have to started to handle it for a couple of mins at a time, to get used to being handled. We have also sexed it and its a boy, so we have called it Casper.
> 
> ...


Those pics are soo cute Neil. Your making me insanely jealous now! Lol


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi

To everyone enquiring about the baby Kinks they both have lovely new homes.

Although our Kinks have babies we do not class ourselves as '' breeders ''.

We do not operate a waiting list and always deliver our babies ( if we sell them ) to their potential new homes. I know this may sound offensive / rude but if we are not happy the baby does not stay. The priority is the baby and not the money.


Hi Matt 

Hope you and the family are all welll and had a lovely christmas and wish you all the best for the new year. Sorry for making you jealous :lol2: but as you know Kinks are a bit special :flrt:

Best Wishes

Neil


----------



## petscabinlincoln (Aug 22, 2012)

Hiya do you sell kinkajous as I am trying to find a breeder, I have been after a very tame baby kinkajou for a while for my animal encounter business, I have experience with exotic mammals, I currently have a skunk, meerkats and a variety of other animals.


----------



## mcdougle (Jan 20, 2009)

haha that baby reminded me of this from one of my favorite films nightbreed


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

kodakira said:


> Hi Matt
> 
> Hope you and the family are all welll and had a lovely christmas and wish you all the best for the new year. Sorry for making you jealous :lol2: but as you know Kinks are a bit special :flrt:
> 
> ...


Hi Neil,

Yes we are all well thankyou. I hope Debs, yourself and yours are all well :2thumb: We had a good Christmas and have since moved. We now have a large garden with lots of (ahem) scope:lol2::whistling2: I may well be coming to you in the future for a special critter or 2 :2thumb:


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Matt Lusty said:


> Hi Neil,
> 
> Yes we are all well thankyou. I hope Debs, yourself and yours are all well :2thumb: We had a good Christmas and have since moved. We now have a large garden with lots of (ahem) scope:lol2::whistling2: I may well be coming to you in the future for a special critter or 2 :2thumb:


Hi Matt

Look forward to hearing from you :2thumb:.

Saw the pics on FB of the garden, plenty of scope for 1 or 2 additions :lol2:

Neil


----------

